# Some burl on burl action



## mhenry (Nov 21, 2011)

I wouldn't normally put two burls togeather, but I kinda like these two. I was going to use the rosewood for the ferrule and Maple for the handle. What do you guys think, should I? Its going on one of my knives:wink:


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 21, 2011)

I think that would be a great combo. Since the grain pattern is pretty similar, I think they would match up well and provide nice color contrast.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 21, 2011)

Seems like a very Del-esque thing to do. I don't hear too many people complaining about his choices in handle material.


----------



## Burl Source (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it would work out really good.
Good contrasting colors as opposed to clashing.
I bet it would look really good if you used a black spacer between the two different woods.


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 21, 2011)

I agree with the black spacer suggestion. And I would make sure there is enough rosewood left for a handle, looks like a great piece...

Stefan


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 21, 2011)

oh mama those are nice burls. :drool:


----------



## welshstar (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it would cool the other way around if the rosewood is big enough for a handle.

The maple kinda looks like a blond ferrule on a rosewood wa knife


----------



## ecchef (Nov 22, 2011)

+1. I'm a light ferrule/dark handle fan.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 22, 2011)

Stefan, I have another big block for a handle, bought the small block to use for ferrules this stuff was expensive!!


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 22, 2011)

I don't think I've really seen many knives with the lighter colour handle and dark ferrule with woods like these, it sounds like it would look interesting


----------



## mhenry (Nov 23, 2011)

Its pretty much done. I like it. Now I gotta figure what knife to put it on


----------



## Andrew H (Nov 23, 2011)

A takeda, no doubt. Nice work as always Mike.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 23, 2011)

I am running out of Takedas to re-handle. Logging on to AZCK right now I need a Nakiri


----------



## JohnnyChance (Nov 24, 2011)

That came out great. One of my favorites of yours.


----------



## Ivan Campos (Nov 24, 2011)

Crtainli it is a cool combination of material. Nice work!


----------

